

Show HN: Real-time Bitcoin transactions plotted over Google Maps - locksley
http://www.coinstream.io/

======
Pwntastic
This doesn't really make sense, as you can really only try to find the first
node to report a transaction, and that has no real correlation with where the
transaction actually originated

------
vinchuco
I'd be more interested in Bitcoin transactions mapped during the early days of
BTC.

